# Daily Record Article



## elinor (Jul 4, 2008)

There is an article in today's Daily Record (scottish tabloid) about me and my little boy.
Not everything I hoped for in talking to the press, the clinic asked me to do it and I agreed hoping to raise the profile of egg donation and double donor IVF, and particularly the shortage of donors in the UK. I also wanted to raise the profile of finding out your fertility early and not leaving it assuming IVF will work later in life... They seem to have put that part across well, and it is a generally positive article, but doesn't mention the donor shortage issue... 

I'm not sure how to put links in, but will see if I can find it on their website

Elinor xx


----------



## elinor (Jul 4, 2008)

Think this is the link:
http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/life/women/2011/07/05/he-s-all-mine-the-amazing-story-of-how-one-woman-overcame-heartache-to-conceive-her-baby-86908-23248952/
Hope that works!
Elinor (known to the 3d world as Nicola!) x

/links


----------



## spooq (Sep 18, 2006)

Lovely story Elinor. Congrats on your wee boy


----------



## DippyGirl (Mar 10, 2005)

aww nice article.


D x


----------

